# G0709 Surface Finish



## will.mcray (Nov 11, 2022)

Like others, I have suffered the surface finish issues with my G0709. Reading and reading, mulling over things and options. I considered changing the motor to a Baldor single phase motor. I considered changing to a 3ph motor. Then I said start simple and done as some others have and added vibration isolators between the motor and the motor bracket. This did the trick! I used double mail end isolators, M8 1 x 1.25 threads, and 1-9/16 diameter with 125lb load Ann 20lb shear factor. McMaster Carr was out of stock but Grainger had them. They were about ~$5.00 each. The belt was also lengthen as well to 37 inch belts. I had very slight rubbing on the small pulley end against the gear cover. Very slight. I used the angle grinder and removed some metal in the area and all is good. 

The machine sounds different. Better. Engaging the motor is much smoother in my opinion. The surface finish is great. The vibration in the lathe is gone. 

I think any one with a lathe motor mounted to bed should add these isolators as a must do modification. 

Hope this helps some one else. 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mksj (Nov 11, 2022)

Seems to be a common problem, and seemed to be quite common with the G4003G lathes, less so with the bigger heavier lathes. Use of motor mount isolation is often used and seems to help. You might also try some notched belts like the Gates Tri-Power and also sometimes belt tension can cause issues.








						G4003g Motor Vibration Surface Finish Issues Fixed!!
					

Issue: The surface finish when the lathe was new was pretty decent, but quickly deteriorated as the lathe broke in to the point that this is what it looked like after about 15 hours run time. Yikes, this was at 70 rpm about .002 per revolution. It was less severe at 220 rpm but still very poor...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------

